
Research finds that just seeing reminders of coffee can stimulate the brain - sharjeelsayed
https://www.utoronto.ca/news/new-u-t-research-finds-just-seeing-reminders-coffee-can-stimulate-brain
======
ksaj
I thought we already knew that with Pavlov's dog, placebos and that study
about how simply opening your eyes widely and willing yourself to be awake and
aware is enough to make it happen. TV commercials play on this by making us
listen to the sound of Folgers in your cup while the screen is washed out with
"morning light" saturation filling the screen.

